# Hedgehog cake toppers, first attempt!



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Well love playing with sculpting clay and I would love to have fun, unique cake toppers on my wedding cake... if possible I would love to make them myself!  I have been thinking of some ideas for a cute couple, and one that of course I can't get out of my head are... hedgehogs!! (Go figure, right? :roll: )

Sooo since it is just about the only wedding thing I can go ahead and do before we set a date, I went ahead and did a practice round today!!  I love how the groom turned out (much better than the bride anyway...) but that said, the photos don't do them justice, the lighting really drained a lot of the color out :/ (especially the reds on the bride....)

They stand only about two inches tall.
Anywho, I just thought I'd share for fun!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You did an outstanding job!  Thanks for sharing!  Now i'm in the mood for some cake! :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness they are so CUTE! Great work, you are very talented!!


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

They are adorable!!! If your future hubby will go for hedgehog cake toppers, he must really love you and want to make you happy! Not many guys would ok that move...


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Those are adorable!!! I think the bride is gorgeous! I would love those for a cake topper!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, those are amazing! So much detail. Well done you.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are amazing. You did a great job.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I LOVE them!! You did a great job!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

LarryT said:


> You did an outstanding job!  Thanks for sharing!  Now i'm in the mood for some cake! :lol:


I agree on all accounts!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

They are to cute. And the bride looks great. x3 Very nice ^-^


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Oh gosh! Those are precious! You did a wonderful job. I'm terrible at working with clay. Adorable!


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

They look terrific!!!


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

Omg they are soo cute!! You did a great job!


----------

